# Location, Location, Location!



## Nickynoo (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello everyone!

My husband Mark have finally made the decision between Australia and New Zealand and obviously you can tell the decision we made!

I need some of your expert guidance and views......please?

We have been reading about all the different cities in both North and South Island and have no idea where to base ourselves!

Hubby is an IT Professional so want to go where there will be good job prospects for him. We want our money to get us a house somewhere there is space, no city living as we are used to being semi rural. We want somewhere with a great family feel and a reputation for good skills as we have a 4.5 year old son. Finally somewhere with lots of activities for us and our four legged friends and where we can make new friends.

So, those of you that are out there what do you think? Does this sound like your neighbourhood? Those still in the UK, do you recognise anywhere in my description?

I need to start making a short list so that we can research the final selection so your points of view will be so very much appreciated!

I can't sleep at night with all these names going through my head.....Auckland......Wellington......Christchurch and so on...........:confused2:

Happy to answer any other questions!

Thank you for reading my post and hopefully responding!!

Nicky x


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Nickynoo said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My husband Mark have finally made the decision between Australia and New Zealand and obviously you can tell the decision we made!
> 
> ...


Hi there - and welcome to the Forum

If hubby's in IT then really you're talking Auckland, Wellington or maybe Christchurch at a push.

I can only talk for Auckland, but there are a number of places where you can live 'in the country' but still be able to commute to Auckland. It will be a bit longer to travel to work than if you lived in the city - but would be quicker than the 'average' commute in (say) London.

We live to the south-east of Auckland - look Cleveland/Whitford way. Best thing round here - the ferry from Beachlands into Auckland CBD. 

Or a bit further inland (everything is relative - nothing is far from the sea) for cheaper properties on the SH1 route.

To the north, there are places like Silverdale that are commutable. One of our friends has just bought a 'lifestyle block' there.

See Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz to see what's going


----------

